# Help! Pink thing coming our of tail



## shellfreak (May 12, 2015)

Hey all, my good buddy just sent me this picture of his Sulcata. He said it was going to the bathroom while he was rinsing her off. Any body know what this is?


----------



## wellington (May 12, 2015)

CONGRATS, ITS A BOY.


----------



## mike taylor (May 12, 2015)

That's his penis. Haha Tell your friend to make sure it goes back in . They can get a prolapsed penis. If it dries out it will have to be removed by a vet .


----------



## tortdad (May 12, 2015)

Hahahaha "she" just whipped it out and said....what's up!


----------



## mike taylor (May 12, 2015)

That's his way of saying ....... I'm not a girl !


----------



## tortdad (May 12, 2015)

It's officially time for you to start hiding your shoes. Haahahahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 12, 2015)

And you must sit him down and give him that talk about how the stork and gooseberry bushes stuff may not be entirely true.


----------



## shellfreak (May 13, 2015)

Thanks all. It went right back in about 15mins later.


----------



## tortdad (May 13, 2015)

shellfreak said:


> Thanks all. It went right back in about 15mins later.


That's perfectly normal male behavior. Now that he's found his manhood you can expect a lot of "flashing" by him. The newness will wear off soon but for now he's going to be sticking it out all the time to show it off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 13, 2015)

Yep, that's what I used to do.


----------



## Gillian M (May 14, 2015)

Congrats! So it turned out to be a little boy!


----------

